# Greeting...



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Feb 25, 2009)

Greetings,

I am a member of Thomas B. Hunter #1356 in Grand Prairie and was raised on January 15th 2009.


----------



## RJS (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome my brother to the forum, if i can ever be of help let me know.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome Kurt! It is good to see new Brothers here especially when they are from my home Lodge!!

Okay Brothers I can Vouch for this one, I MC'd Kurt's Masters Degree!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 25, 2009)

Congradulations and welcome.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats Brother Kurt and welcome to the board!


----------

